# I placed my GSP!!



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

I feel good about this placement. Had to wait, and weed out very "scary", horrible fish people. I found a guy with a great reef tank that is 180 gallons! Griff will be so happy. The guy has always wanted a Green Spotted Puffer, and understands the risk to a reef. He has been so far great with all my corals, but I really do want a more true marine tank. He said if it doesn't work out his brother has a 40 gallon FOWLER tank with a few fish. 

I'm happy, and I hope Griff will be also!

Gwen


----------



## ZivaD (Jan 26, 2013)

So glad you were able to find the right placement - good on ya' for taking the time and being so selective. So many times you see people who will dump their fish (or other pets) on the first Tom, Dick or Harry that says they want them without taking the time to consider whether it's best for the animal.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That's good news  I'm glad you were able to rehome him without having to worry about the care he'll be getting.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Romad said:


> That's good news  I'm glad you were able to rehome him without having to worry about the care he'll be getting.


Oh, I still worry :roll: I just hope he doesn't decide a GSP isn't for him (like I kind of felt) and just gets rid of him to the first person who wants one. I liked hearing that he would give it to his brother who had a FOWLER tank if things didn't work. I'm waiting now for a picture of the GSP in his new home. He said he'd send one. If he doesn't I'll really be worried. :lol:

Gwen


----------

